# Peanut butter cake question. Help please!!



## mdboatbum (Nov 21, 2014)

The wife's birthday is coming up this week and I want to make her a cake. Her favorite things on earth are peanut butter and chocolate. What I want to do is make a really rich moist chocolate cake and put balls of peanut butter candy in it, the same stuff that is inside a Buckeye for those of you who know what that is. For those who don't, it's a mixture of peanut butter, butter and powdered sugar. 
My question is this, how do I make sure the balls stay suspended in the cake without sinking to the bottom? I'm thinking of using a Bundt pan. Any bakers know the answer?
And so I don't get yelled at for not posting a picture, here's a pie I made last night. You may hum the 1980's Warrant song now. 












image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## squirrel (Nov 21, 2014)

Anytime I add anything to a cake that I want to stay suspended I roll them in flour first. BUT with the size of those balls my guess is they will sink anyway. Besides if you are going to use a bundt pan, let them sink to the bottom, which will become the top of the cake and drizzle caramel over the top. Dang, I want a piece of that.


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you!! I'm thinking of making them smaller than for Buckeyes, maybe marble sized. I'll try rolling them in flour.  The topping is going to be a chocolate ganache.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 21, 2014)

I will never speak to you again if you don't take a picture.


----------

